
Show HN: Key Pulsations – Free, Open-Source Algorithmic Music - keypulsations
http://keypulsations.tumblr.com/
======
zwegner
Awesome! I really like that tune. Hope to see it continue.

I've had in mind an idea to make an open-source album of completely
algorithmically generated music using my Python sound synthesis library. Of
course I started with the drum parts, got way too deep in trying to make
realistic cymbal sounds (which is very hard), and got burnt out. Typical me...
Should probably pick that back up!

~~~
keypulsations
ya, pick it back up! i'd focus more on trying to make something that sounds
nice/interesting rather than realistic. physical modeling sounds is an art to
itself

------
choochootrain
i've been playing around with supercollider lately and i would love to see a
writeup on your process for creating this. sound synthesis is really cool but
i've been having trouble finding good resources for understanding things like
ring filters at an intuitive level.

seems like it would go nicely with a procedurally generated game too!

~~~
keypulsations
thanks for the comment :) what i would do is start with an SC tweet:

[http://sctweets.tumblr.com/](http://sctweets.tumblr.com/)
[https://ccrma.stanford.edu/~kermit/website/sctweets.html](https://ccrma.stanford.edu/~kermit/website/sctweets.html)
[https://twitter.com/search?q=supercollider%20tweets&src=typd](https://twitter.com/search?q=supercollider%20tweets&src=typd)

and reverse engineer / expand upon it

SC and any text based audio programming language does something interesting in
that it combines the instrument creation and compositional process. ultimately
it's great to create your own instrument / musical process (maybe they are one
in the same), but it can be productive to focus on the latter just to start
with by using someone else's instrument to learn from

~~~
choochootrain
awesome, i will definitely check those out! i'm still interested in a
breakdown of your music :)

~~~
keypulsations
maybe i'll add comments to describe what's going on. if you have SC running
i'd be glad to walk you through it

~~~
choochootrain
yep i have sc running :)

